# That crazy rally driver Ken Block again!



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Amazing driving! San Francisco closed for the purpose!

Suggest watching his other videos as well.

Roger.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I hope he knows where to buy discount tyres!!


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Thats really good in places! But where have they put all the people? A bit spooky.

Is that an attempt by Ford to persuade Americans that a small car really is OK?


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Was thinking the same as grizzlyj. Wheres all the people. You would have thought that people would rush to watch it


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Great vid

another one from a different mode of transport


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Well I'm not, by any stretch of the imagination, a petrol head & most motor-sport leaves me cold most of the time - but that left me mesmerised.


----------



## fastanlite (May 5, 2006)

Quite impressive but not as impressive as Bullet with Steve Mcqueen was the city was full of people and other vehicles.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Real time through Paris in the 70s with no police cooperation, early in the morning. A classic!
Dick


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I could smell the rubber and diesel fumes :roll:


----------

